# Haie in Thailand



## gte81 (2. Januar 2009)

hi
fahre im februar nach thailand und würd dort gerne mal einen hai fangen. War schon auf ko samui zum tauchen habe dort leider keinen hai gesehen.
Welche haie gibt es in thailland und welche darf man fangen und welche haie kann man essen?
habe in thailand schon hai gegessen, weiß aber nicht welche art das war. glaube das war ein riffhai.
wer hat erfahrung wo man welche haie fangen kann.
danke für eure hilfe
gruß


----------



## Zacki (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Moin, Dein Anliegen in Ehren, aber lass die Haie lieber in Ruhe, die sind eh fast ausgestorben...

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Wollebre (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

deswegen sind die Haie fast überall ausgerottet, nicht weil sie Schwimmern die Fußnägel oder mehr abbeißen....

*Gaumenwert verschiedener Haiarten:**

**MAKRELENHAI (mako)*

 sehr gut,

*ZITRONENHAI (lemon shark)*

 sehr gut,

*AMMENHAI (nurse shark)*

 Leicht an seinen welsähnlichen Barteln erkennbarer Grundhai. Kleine Exemplare bis zu etwa einem Meter Länge sind notfalls eßbar, während größere Tiere fast ungenießbar sind.

*SEIDENHAI (silky shark)*

 excellent,

*BULLHAI (bull shark)*

 notfalls brauchbar,

*TIGERHAI (tiger shark)*

 sehr gut.


----------



## gte81 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

denke nicht das es das ökosystem des meeres stört wenn ich ihm einen hai entnehme...
ist halt einfach son ding bei mir was ich mal gerne erleben möchte. 
andere ziehen riesen zackenbarsche raus und schießen ein foto und schmeißen sie wieder rein und ich möcht halt nen hai fangen den ich danach auch essen kann.
wenn ihr jetzt darauf aus seit das die haie am aussterben sind dann schreibt bitte auch alle aal- und dorschangler in dem forum an #h.
nicht böse nehmen, bin auch ein naturfan, aber ich denke nicht das die sportfischer das problem an der ausrottung sind.


hoffe auf nächste hilfreiche antworten
gruß


----------



## zulu (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Haie gezielt zu befischen finde ich ganz schön schwierig.

Wenn du im golf bist, also pattaya oder die inseln samui , phangan, tao und so wird das nicht so leicht werden. 

Da ist die andamanenseite, vor phuket bestimmt besser für so ein vorhaben.

Also wenn man oft aufs meer rausfährt, und mit naturködern fischt, dann kommt früher oder später sowieso ein hai und klaut dir den köder.

Oft bleibt er dann auch am haken hängen.

Ich finde es nicht verwerflich wenn ein angler auch mal einen hai fangen möchte. Er wird bald den spass an den haien verlieren um sich anderen arten zu widmen die genausoviel oder sowenig wert sind wie ein hai.

Also wenn du ein boot und taugliche ausrüstung hast, brauchst du nur noch 5- 20 kg frische kleine fische.

Makrelen oder sowas . 

Dann fährt man da hin wo es tief ist, sagen wir mal mehr als 100 meter. Driftend oder ankernd, legt man seine köder in verschiedenen tiefen aus und fängt an zu füttern.

Das heisst fischchen kleinschneiden und damit eine duftspur legen.

Irgendwann findet ein oder mehrere haie dein futter. 

Dann deine köder.

Abwarten!

Wenn du eine tiefe stelle mit leichter strömung gefunden hast lohnt es sich auf jeden fall auch nachts . Es können jederzeit makos kommen und dann viel spass.

@ wollebre wer hat denn diese liste erstellt, kann ich das irgendwo nachlesen ?

Der mako an erster stelle das hab ich auch gewusst .
Aber der seidenhai und der zitronenhai, 
so lecker ?

das ist mir neu und 
sehr interessant.

Schönen sonntag

Z.


----------



## Zacki (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Hi,
ich will Euch den Appetit ja nicht verderben, aber gerade in Thailand ist die Hai-Population laut Shark-Project kurz vor dem Kollaps, es gibt bereits Initiativen unter der Schirmherrschaft des Königs, um die verbleibende Population zu schützen sowie Projekte mit Schulen etc. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich hätte auch gern mal einen Hai am Haken, ich find es auch gut, dass gefangene Fische verspeist werden - schmeckt ja lecker ein gegrilltes Haisteak mit Knoblauch. Aber unter den Voraussetzungen sollte man sich fragen, ob die Tiere noch gezielt befischt werden sollten oder man sich nicht lieber ein Baracuda-Steak angelt. Der Vergleich mit heimischem Aal oder Meerforelle etc. ist ja gerechtfertigt, allerdings haben wir hier als organisierte Angler auch die Möglichkeit, die Population durch Besatz und Hegemaßnahmen zu fördern. Nur mal so zum Nachdenken.


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

@ gte81
wennst du unbedingt auf Hai fischen willst dann mach mal . Aber das entnehmen der Haie find ich echt zum :vlass die Teile wieder schwimmen da es  erstens kaum noch welche gibt und zweitens schmecken Haie ausgenommen Mako - und Heringshai eh nicht .Zum essen nehmt Snapper oder Groupper die sind gegrillt klasse.
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Janbr (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

@freibadwirt

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn ich dein Profilbild anschau, seh ich da einen Thunfisch. Meines Wissens sind auch hier die meisten Bestände stark überfischt und man sollte sich überlegen ob man solche Fische entnimmt.

Wie gesagt, wer im Glashaus sitzt....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Hallo Jan
da hast du sicher recht .Aber es ist doch so das entnommene Haie kaum verwertet werden (Flossen ausgenommen ) Thunfische hingegen werden komplet verwertet. Ist natürlich auch eine Frage des Gebietes wo der Fisch gefangen wird . Bring mal einen Jemeniter bei einen Fisch zurückzusetzen glaub mir der fällt vom Glauben ab an anderen Orten wiederum werden alle Fische zurückgesetzt . Bei unseren letzten Tripp auf den Andamanen wurden z.B. 99 % der Fische zurückgesetzt lediglich Doraden und Wahoo wurden gegessen .:g
Gruß Andreas


----------



## archie01 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*



Janbr schrieb:


> @freibadwirt
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn ich dein Profilbild anschau, seh ich da einen Thunfisch. Meines Wissens sind auch hier die meisten Bestände stark überfischt und man sollte sich überlegen ob man solche Fische entnimmt.




Hallo 
Wer so ein Bedenkenträger ist wie Janbr und andere , die sich hier äußern , sollte ernsthaft überlegen , ob Angeln für Ihn die richtige Freizeitbeschäftigung ist.Oder vielleicht ein Nebenjob bei "BUND" oder ähnlichen Vereinen...
Wer schon bei Fischen wie Thun und Hai hat , wird beim Angeln niemals Spaß haben.

Gruß
Archie

PS Die lächerich geringen Entnahmen von Big Game Anglern können die Fangquoten nicht mal im Promillebereich hochtreiben , das Problem liegt ganz wo anders.


----------



## j4ni (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

..gute Aussage Archie #q Bedenkenträger? Schöne Wortschöpfung...versteh ich aber nicht so richtig...keine Angst ist mir auch egal, brauchst du also nicht zu erklären. Und Naturschutz oder -erhalt oder wie auch immer du es definieren magst geht bei mir Hand in Hand mit meinem Hobby. Ohne Probleme. Angst machen mir allerdings Menschen die vollkommen unreflektiert mit Natur und Resourcen umgehen und sich eben keine Gedanken um das eigene Handeln machen, also aeh Nichtbedenkenträger |rolleyes
Na klar liegen die Ursachen wo anders als im Big Game Fishing, das macht die Lage der Haie an sich aber auch nicht besser, oder? Und Spass am Angeln definiert sich bei mir nicht über getötete Fische...

Sharkproject


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Hallo,
ich wundere mich hier, über die pro und contra einstellung bei den big game anglern. Ich kennen auch das big game angeln und wenn ich mich mal selbst durchleuchte in den 45 jahren wo ich es auf allen weltmeeren intensiv betrieben habe, dann kann man es gar nicht sagen, lass die finger weg vom hai. Inzwischen sind einige haiearten zwar geschützt, da sie fast ausgerottet sind - nicht von den anglern sondern aus pofitsucht von fischern. Das  angeln ist jedoch nicht verboten, außer wenn es geschützte zonen sind. 
Bei dieser big game angelei die ich betrieben habe, musste ich immer wieder festgestellen, dass man kaum gezielt auf eine fischart gehen kann, wenn ich die pelagischen arten mal anspreche. Ich wollte auf dolphin und fing einen barrakuda und ein hai hat ihn mir weggefressen. Dann wollte ich einen barrakuda und fing eine andere art. So lief und läuft es bis zum heutigen tage und im laufe der jahre hat man dann alle arten gefangen. 
Nun kann man durch köderwahl sowie durch legung einer duftspur (rubby dubby) - die chnce etwas vergrößern, dass man einen hai erwischt, man darf sich aber nicht wundern, wenn ein anderer fisch am haken hängt. In der nordsee sieht das etwas anders aus, denn da kann man mit duftspur und ab 14 grad wassertemperatur, gezielt auf hai gehen- alles schon gemacht, da sie zu den größten fischen zählen, da die tune schon ausgerottet sind.
Wenn man einen hai "gezielt" fangen will, ist die chance wesentlich höher, wenn man sich auf die revierhaie d.h. riffhaie sowie grundhaie konzentriert - aber auch da kann eine andere fischart am haken hängen, da in den tropischen gewässern die  artenvielfalt größer ist.
Nur zweimal in meinem leben habe ich erlebt, dass wir gezielt auf hai gegangen sind -  es war auf den kanaren - und auch geklappt hat. In 600 m tiefe haben wir eine art -schokoladenhai (_Dalatias licha_) überlisten können,  da streikt so manch ein big game angler. 
Man kann als big game angler zwar sagen, geh nicht auf hai, da einige arten bedroht sind, es ist berechtigt, aber er darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er an seinem haken einen bedohten hängen hat - das geht nur wenn man nicht mehr angelt.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass ich es nicht richtig beherrsche, jedenfalls bekenne ich farbe.


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo
> Man kann als big game angler zwar sagen, geh nicht auf hai, da einige arten bedroht sind, es ist berechtigt, aber er darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er an seinem haken einen bedohten hängen hat - das geht nur wenn man nicht mehr angelt.
> Es kann aber auch sein, dass ich es nicht richtig beherrsche, jedenfalls bekenne ich farbe.


 

Schon war trotzdem kann man ihn ja wieder zurücksetzen ist bei einem ja Hai absolut kein Problem .#6
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## saily (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Man kann das Angeln aber auch generell sein lassen wenn man dabei das Gefühl hat Arten auszurotten.|bigeyes

Dann braucht man auch nicht zwanghaft und vor allem zweifelhalft versuchen, andere davon zu überzeugen, die ein oder Andere Art könne man ja eben mal totschlagen, die andere solle man aber mal schwimmen lassen! Entweder man ist dafür oder dagegen! Aber mal so und mal so - also da gehn dann finde ich endgültig  die Argumente aus! |krach:

Also laßt die Diskussion endlich mal gut sein oder hört mit dem
Angeln auf! Denn wenn ihr die Tierschutzorganisationen weiterhin so schön füttert, werdet ihr (zumindest) in D sehr bald
euer blaues Wunder erleben! Dann aber bitte nicht jammern#d

TL

saily|wavey:


----------



## Janbr (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

@archie01



> Wer schon bei Fischen wie Thun und Hai hat , wird beim Angeln niemals Spaß haben


 
Ich denke mal du wolltest sagen wer schon Bedenken hat bei diesen Fischen sollte das Angeln bleiben lassen.

Aus dem Satz "...schon bei Fischen wie Thun und Hai...." lese ich, dass du dich nicht wirklich informiert hast. Es gibt weltweit ca. 500 Haiarten, von denen durch Befischung und Zerstörung des Lebensraums bereits 70 vom Aussterben bedroht sind. Jährlich werden etwa 200 Mio. Hai (bzw. deren Teile) angelandet. Das entspricht ca. 6 Haien jede Sekunde.

Beim Thun sieht es nicht viel anders aus. die Population von Blauflossenthunen und Grossaugenthunen wird auf ca. 20% der Bestände von 1970 geschätzt. Die Frage ist hier, ob diese Bestände überhaupt noch ausreichend sind um sich selbsständig zu erhalten. Es gibt grosse Gebiete in denen der Thun ganz einfach ausgerottet ist. Hier spielen neben der Fischerei auch andere Faktoren wie die Erwärmung der Meere eine bedeutende Rolle.

So, um es ganz klar zu sagen, ich bin Bedenkenträger, wer bei der heutigen Situation in der sich unsere Umwelt befindet, ohne Bedenken jeden Fisch abschlägt, ist in meinen Augen zwar kein Bedenkenträger aber ganz einfach dumm.

Ich gebe dir recht, die Angelfischerei wird unter umständen eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen, bei der èberfischung unserer Meere und Süsswasserreserven. Mir persönlich ist nur die Einstellung, ich als Einzelperson kann ja eh nichts tun, es sind die Anderen schuld, zu einfach und geht mir gegen den Strich.

Wenn man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, zeigen immer vier Finger der selben Hand auf einen selbst.

Ich will meinen Kindern in die Augen sehen können wenn sie mich fragen sollten warum unsere Erde so aussieht, wie sie aussieht. Ich nimm diese Verantwortung an und trage meinen, wenn auch kleinen Teil dazu bei.


@saily

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!

Habe ich mit auch nur einem Satz versucht "zwanghaft" jemanden vom Angeln abzuhalten??

Ich plädiere nur dafür sein Hirn während dem Angeln nicht zu Hause zu lassen und jedem Fisch unreflektiert über die Rübe zu hauen. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann Angeln und Umweltschutz bzw. Artenschutz ganz gut verbinden. Ich definiere meinen Angelerfolg aber auch nicht in Kilo.



> Dann braucht man auch nicht zwanghaft und vor allem zweifelhalft versuchen, andere davon zu überzeugen, die ein oder Andere Art könne man ja eben mal totschlagen, die andere solle man aber mal schwimmen lassen! Entweder man ist dafür oder dagegen! Aber mal so und mal so - also da gehn dann finde ich endgültig die Argumente aus! |krach:


 
Da gehen mir die Worte aus:

Ich esse Wildfleisch, habe nicht gegen die nachhaltige Jagd, würde aber deshalb nicht den letzten Berggorilla über den Haufen schiessen.

Es ist eben schon mal so und mal so. Ich release Fische nicht deshalb, weil ich ein Gutmensch bin, der den armen Fisch nicht töten will, ich release Fische von denen es ohnehin schon zu wenige gibt.

Deiner Meinung nach sollten wir also Stör, Neunaugen, Lachse und andere geschützte Arten  die wir fangen auch in den Kochtopf hauen. Ist ja ne grundsätzliche Frage und wenn man für das Angeln ist, dann muss man deiner Meinung nach auch Alles abschlagen. Das ist doch die logische Konsequenz deiner Argumentation.

Da fällt mir in der Tat nicht mehr ein.

@ freibadwirt

Lustigerweise hab ich dich als einzigen angesprochen und du hast den kleinen Seitenhieb (aus dem hier gerade eine Grundsatzdiskussion gemacht wird) verstanden. #h

Gruss

Jan


----------



## saily (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

janbr

ich werde deine Aussage nicht weiter kommentieren.

Denn sonst wird schon wieder eine c+r Diskussion draus und
die braucht keiner!


saily


----------



## hans albers (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

moin

.. wieso gesäusel..??

ich finde jan br`s einstellung absolut okay
und weiss auch nicht warum hier immer,
wenn man als angler ne differenzierte meinung hat,
immer nach peta/BUND usw. geschrieen wird.
|kopfkrat

greetz
lars


----------



## Dart (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*



Janbr schrieb:


> Jährlich werden etwa 200 Mio. Hai (bzw. deren Teile) angelandet. Das entspricht ca. 6 Haien jede Sekunde.


Hallo Jan
 Ich finde es grundsätzlich richtig und positiv darauf hin zu weisen, das viele Haiarten vom Aussterben bedroht sind, und sich jeder Angler darüber Gedanken machen sollte ob es Sinn macht diese Fische gezielt zu fangen.
Das man deren Fang nicht ausschließen kann und das es ja auch recht einfach ist einen Hai zu releasen wurde ja bereits mehrfach angesprochen.
Wenn der Ottonormal Angler sich aber deine Zahlen anschaut, wird er sich sicher fragen wieviel Anteil an den *6 Haien jede Sekunde* die Angler haben. Wir wissen es sicherlich beide nicht genau aber wahrscheinlich liegt es deutlich unter der 1% Marke.
Deine Argumentation ist sicherlich ok und verstanden, das fruchtet aber so nicht....leider
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Janbr (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

@saily

Es steht dir natürlich frei dich zu äussern oder meine Aussagen zu kommentieren.
Mich würde aber natürlich schon interessieren was genau du mit "scheinheiligem Gesäusel" meinst?

Ich will und habe hier im Trööt keinen belehrt welchen Fisch wer fangen oder releasen soll. Ich habe nur freibadwirt (der die Bemerkung wohl als einer der wenigen hier richtig verstanden hat) darauf hingewiesen das eben auch Thune eine gefährdete Art darstellen und sich jeder irgendwie an die eigene Nase fassen sollte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und, so leid es mir tut, als verantwortungsvoller Angler und Vater werde ich nicht aufhören meine Meinung zu sagen wenn es um Arten geht die vom Aussterben bedroht sind. (Bevor du es wieder falsch verstehst oder verstehen willst, ich meine jetzt nicht (nur) Haie oder Thune). Du aber verallgemeinerst das ganze zu der, in meinen Augen, sehr gefährlichen Aussage: 





> die ein oder Andere Art könne man ja eben mal totschlagen, die andere solle man aber mal schwimmen lassen! Entweder man ist dafür oder dagegen! Aber mal so und mal so - also da gehn dann finde ich endgültig die Argumente aus! |krach:


 
So einfach ist es halt leider nicht im Leben. Man ist leider halt auch gezwungen den eigenen Verstand zu benutzen.

Eine Frage, stell dir vor du bist Jäger, würdest du auf die Jagd nach Tigern oder Gorrilas gehen, auch wenn du wüsstest das es die letzten Exemplare sind. Nach deinen Argumenten darfst du da keinen Unterschied machen, entweder man ist dafür oder dagegen, oder??

D.h. aber auch ganzjährige Schonzeiten und Schonmasse machen für dich keinen Sinn, oder? |bigeyes

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

@Dart

Ja damit hast du leider recht. Natürlich stellen Angler wahrscheinlich die kleinere Gefahr für Haie da als die konventionelle Fischerei, keine Frage.

Ich will auch niemanden vom Haiangeln abhalten, wie gesagt man kann sie ja releasen (zumindest glaub ich dass, weil ich es selbst noch nie ausprobiert habe).

Die Frage ist nur, ob die zahlenmässig schlimmere konventionelle Fischerei eine Entschuldigung dafür sein kann, dass man selbst Haie aus dem Ökosystem entnimmt. Ich selbst würde mir unglaubwürdig vorkommen für den Schutz irgendeiner Spezies einstehen zu wollen und diese gleichzeitig aus dem Ökosystem zu entnehmen.

Ich hab das Beispiel an anderer Stelle schon einmal gebraucht, aber es passt zu gut. Ich würde z.B. meinen Ölwechsel vom Auto auch nicht am Ostseestrand machen und das él in der Ostsee entsorgen, obwohl meine 5 Liter Öl nichts sind gegenüber der Menge die durch die Schifffahrt in die Ostsee gelangt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Dart (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*



Janbr schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob die zahlenmässig schlimmere konventionelle Fischerei eine Entschuldigung dafür sein kann, dass man selbst Haie aus dem Ökosystem entnimmt.


Für diese Fragestellung muss man ja nicht auf, für deutsche Angler, exotische Arten hinweisen.
Es wurde doch von Anfang an von etlichen Usern auf die Bedrohung der Haibestände hingewiesen.
Die Unverbesserlichen wird man bei keinem Thema in einem Anglerforum belehren können.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## saily (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Ich habe das "Gesäusel" aus meinem Beitrag gelöscht, da ich kein weiteres Öl in die Debatte giessen möchte.  Erst gestern hat es das AB beinahe "zerrissen" wegen einer C+R bzw. Grundsatzdebatte! Ich will nicht, dass diese Thema schon wieder dahin geht!

Nur aus diesem Grund antworte ich nicht weiter auf das Thema!
Es kann einfach nicht auf einer öffentlichen Plattform wie dieser ausdiskutiert werden. Jan - auch wenn du recht vernünfig argumentierst - am Schluß läuft es doch immer wieder auf
massenhaft Ärger raus. Darauf hab ich keine Lust.

Viel Spaß weiterhin

saily


----------



## gte81 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

erstmal danke für die paar antworten die mir weiterhelfen. :g
also werde ich mir dann dochmal puket angucken |uhoh: wenn meine chancen dort besser sind.
könnt ihr mir dort ein guten big game ánbieter empfehlen?
muß ich irgendetwas mitbringen oder dort alles inclsive?
ich reise alleine und habe auch keine ausrüstung zum big game.
danke
gruß


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Hallo, 
ich finde es geht hier gar nicht um hai oder eine andere bedrohte art, es geht ums big game angeln, wo man einen fisch überlisten möchte. Diese boote die man chartert, machen ja keine butterfahrten, es kann zwar eine rundfahrt werden, da man nichts fängt, jedoch möchte man gerne einen fisch landen.
Man muss das angeln nicht verbieten - ich liebe es, jedoch wird die nächste generation schon probleme damit bekommen, da man raubbau bei den tieren von seiten der berufsfischer in den meeren betreibt. Es kann durchaus möglich sein, dass dann mehrtägige suchfahrten angeboten werden, es wird dann schon eine kleine expedition veranstaltet und man befasst sich immer mehr mit den gegebenheiten unter wasser, damit man einen fisch zu gesicht bekommt - sie laufen dann als wissenschftliche fahrten, da die fischart erfasst und gleich markiert wird, um eine statistik zu erstellen, etwa wie die whale watching fahrten angeboten werden.
. 
Sollte nun ein fisch am haken hängen - und der angler die liste der bedrohten fischarten im kopf gespeichert hat, dann kann er herz zeigen und ihm die freiheit schenken, wenn nicht die besatzung schon schnell gehandelt hat, weil sie wild geworden sind, da sie ihn eintauschen für geld oder sonst was. So habe ich es erlebt, weltweit, außer man hat inzwischen freunde oder schon reichlich bezahlte fahrten gemacht, dann darf man sich schon mal einige fische mitnehmen und auch welche schwimmen lassen. Das angeln auf diesen big game charterbooten kann man nicht mit dem angeln in den nordischen gewässern vergleichen, wo man den fisch filetiert im kleintransporter nach hause karrt - damit man nicht verhungert in den 2 monaten, dann gehts ja wieder los.

Die jahreszeit ist auch wichtig beim big game angeln, da einige arten gar nicht da sind. Das grundangeln bringt nach meinen erfahrungen immer mehr erfolg, jedoch nicht die kapitalen fische sowie die spektakulären drills.

Betreffend des haifangs und dass man ihn vom haken leicht befreien kann, sehe ich etwas anders, denn man muss sich schon auskennen mit der haiart und es geht nur mit einem speziellen griff, bei kleinere arten bis zu 2 m, danach kämpft nicht nur der angler sondern der "kapiän" mit sein boot auch mit dem hai. Man kann ihn zwar leicht befreien, jedoch spielt man dann auch noch wissenschaftler, weil man ihn markiert hat, diese markierung sagt zwar genug aus aber zu wenig für die wissenschaft.

Zur frage, ob auf diesen booten die angelausrüstung vorhanden ist, bei den reinen big game angelbooten ja, hast du es noch nicht gemacht, dann lass dir auch die natürlichen köder am haken binden, denn dieses ist sehr wichtig. Meisten nehmen sie vier personen mit, solltest schauen, wer sich schon eingetragen hat, ist eine frau dabei, was jedoch dort selten vorkommt - solltest du buchen, weil sie meistens nicht angelt und ihren lieben tierbändiger in kampfszenen fotografisch festhalten möchte.. Tipp, sag ihr freundlich, ob sie schon mal ausschau - oben im turm - halten kann, und wenn sie fische springen sieht, soll sie es sofort sagen. Das macht sie gerne und die seekrankheit ist vorprogrammiert. Ihr habt dann etwas mehr bewegungsfreiheit. Oder nur du chaterst das boot mit der crew, dann machen sie was du gerne möchtest und geben dir meistens einen fisch - sonst müssen sie vier abgeben. Zum testen ist jedoch ein fahrt mit drei oder vier personen preiswerter und auch lustiger und man freut sich, weil man das boot nicht alleine gechartet hat, wenn mal nichts gefangen wird, denn in diesen touristenhochburgen da entwickeln sich schnell welche die kaum ahnung haben. Wünsche dir jedenfalls einen verwertbaren fisch - kannst dich dann satt essen - eine woche lang oder nur ein foto machen. 
Welcher kapitän dort sich gut auskennt, kann ich nicht sagen - ich war 1972 im land der kurzlebigkeit, jedoch wird es immer noch gerne aufgesucht, denn es ist ein traumhaftes land und man bekommt ja auch schnell was am haken, mit einem ohr habe ich aufgeschnappt, dass sie sich förmlich am haken festbeißen - oh gott, mann wird sie nicht mehr los. 

Sollte es beim angeln ein kleiner hai sein, dann greife sein schwanzstiel, das gefällt ihm nicht und er versucht deine hand zu schnappen, dabei muss du ihn wenn er sich dreht mit dem kopf und mit dem körper aus dem wasser kommt - mit einem ruck an bord ziehen - es geht ohne großen kraftaufwand, du musst ihn förmlich nur lenken und nicht vor schreck zurück springen dann liegt man meistens in einer ecke des bootes und sollte schnell die beine einziehen.

Über haie - die in meinen augen zu den formschönsten fischen zählen - ist seit eh und je viel berichtet worden, da man diese "menschenfresser" medienwirksam an mann bringen kann, das fängt beim film an geht durch die presse und endet bei kleinen runden, wo anglerlataein bzw. tauchergeschichten erzählt werden, Oft habe ich mir den dreck anhören müssen und ich entsinne mich noch, als ein taucher zu mir sagte, dass er von einem hai angegriffen worden ist- er sprach immer von einem u-boot, was ihn angefallen hat, die geschichte endete, dass er ihn - in der not -mit seinem messer aufgeschlitzt hat, wie eine banane und endete das war´s dann. Was er nicht wußte, ist dass der hai den lateinischen namen galeus besitz, so nannte man auch die helmkappen (galea) der römischen fußvolk-legionäre in der antike, sie waren aus haihaut angefertigt, denn diese haut, die aus pancoidschuppen - das sind mit zahnschmelz überzogene hautzähne - haben eine reißfestigkeit je nach art von 3000 bis 4000 kg pro quadratzentimeter. Jedenfalls hat er mit einem u-boot gekämpft und ist als sieger bewundert worden. Vor zwei tagen wurde berichtet, dass in asiatischen meer, fischer einen walhai gefangen haben, er war 20 m lang und bis jetzt der zweitgrößte fisch gewesen, der dort gefangen wurde. In den 80ger Jahren setzte förmlich in deutschland ein boom ein, alle wollten haie in der nordsee fangen, die medien waren voll mit fangmeldungen, helgoland entwickelte sich zur hochburg, dort wurde der hundshai gefangen - ich habe ihn am borkum riff gesucht. Als ich jedoch auf einem schiff war, wo ein tragendes weibchen geangelt wurde, welches im todeskampf an bord die jungen noch schnell zur welt gebrachte hatte und ich sie schnell über bord geworfen habe, da kommen gedanken auf - wo man denkt, erkenne dich, dass du ein mensch bist. Auch norwegen war in der zeit ein gutes gebiet für einen großen - denn aus dem trondheim fjord, wurde futter für die weltmedien verstreut - ein schiff hatte sich dort spezialisiert auf den fang von eishaie, ein kran war an bord, denn sie werden etwa 2500 kg schwer und können die 7 m marke erreichen. Es wurden welche gefangen und ich habe die bilder gesehen, aus aller welt kamen angler und wollten diesen hai mal an der angel haben, wobei ein keiner sandhai mehr dampf macht. Bei uns in dänemark sind ja auch schon vom hammerhai bis hin zum heringshai, blauhai und viele andere arten gefangen worden. Kein anglerlatein, ich kann es beweisen, da die medien es sofort aufgreifen.

Guten morgen liebe angler


----------



## Wollebre (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

dann viel Spaß nicht nur beim Angeln #h


----------



## gte81 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

|bigeyes


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*



Wollebre schrieb:


> dann viel Spaß nicht nur beim Angeln #h



Ui,geile Schnegge


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Sie kennt sich aus

Ich erkenne sie, sie hatte damals die nummer sechs, als sie sich im schaufenster von pukket dem publikum vorgestellte. Gott und die welt waren begeistert vom anblick, mein big game kapitän kannte sie sehr gut, :q er munkelte ihre haut soll so zart wie ein pfirsich sein und sie soll einen duft versprühen, der den mandelblühten und sprotten gleicht.

Hätte nie gedacht, dass sie so alt wird und es zur königin von phuket gebracht hat. Gratutaltion - stolzer auftritt - ein weg von der blühte zum fallobst.

Herrlich, diese farbenfrohe welt!:q


----------



## huuwi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*



Wollebre schrieb:


> dann viel Spaß nicht nur beim Angeln #h



ist das bild vor oder nach deiner hochzeit aufgenommen worden:q
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## gte81 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

 hey zurück zum thema,
kennt jemand nen anbieter in puket wo ich evtl. geziehlt auf hai fischen kann? bin wie gesagt allein unterwegs, muß mich daher nach den anderen anglern richten evtl.
gruß


----------



## Dart (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Hier einer von Vielen, die man ganz einfach mit Google findet.
http://www.fishing-khaolak.com/saltwater_fishing/night_shark_fishing.html
Gruss Reiner


----------



## huuwi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*



Dart schrieb:


> Hier einer von Vielen, die man ganz einfach mit Google findet.
> http://www.fishing-khaolak.com/saltwater_fishing/night_shark_fishing.html
> Gruss Reiner



der ist auch in dieser zeit auf den andamanen.

zum thema, hai angeln auf phuket,mmhh wird wahrscheinlich genau so teuer werden wie marlin fischen in cairns bis du zum erfolg kommst.
in der zeit (februar) kannst du wahrscheinlich einige nacht trips buchen (join on night fishing,jede menge touris hier in der zeit) aber versprech dir nicht zuviel.
einzige tip wenn du unternehmungslustig bist, geh runter nach rawai und versuch mit den sea gypsy was auszuhandeln, longtail boot und handleine, die kennen noch ein paar stellen und da du den hai ja eh essen willst |bigeyes |uhoh: umso besser fuer sie, konnen den rest dann ja verkaufen.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

huwie
du meinst mich doch nicht - vor oder nach der hochzeit - nur weil ich sie erkannt habe, der kapitän besuchte sie des öfteren und überraschte sie mit einem fisch - dann bin ich dir aber böse  meine frau sieht anders aus, sie stammt vom volke der seefahrer ab, den wikingern wo ich jeden tag probleme mit habe, wenn sie sich meine postings anschaut. Zum glück schreibe ich schnell und hacke sie einfach rein - es dient nur zur auflockerung, sonst werde ich verrückt.

gte81
Mit dem link den dart eingestellt hat, sind wir ja wieder beim thema und treffen voll ins schwarze. Das sieht doch gut aus, gute boote und eine gute präsentation, die haben wirklich alles an bord was du brauchst und auch schöne fische sind am haken gegangen - was willst du mehr. Bei den fotos habe ich entdeckt, dass u.a. auch schlanke frauen dabei sind, die dieses hobby "big fish" angeln ausüben, nun will ich nicht vom thema abkommen, jedenfalls zeigen die fotos, dass man in thailand wirklich gut angeln kann und das noch heute fische am haken gehen.

Wünsche dir viel erfolg, und denke dran, du solltest vorher  im hotel fragen, ob du den fisch im kühlhaus lagern kannst, sollte er die 2oo kg überschritten haben und der kapitän ihn dir überlässt, ein lkw ist angebracht für den transport und komm sauber wieder, nicht das du eine fischvergiftung bekommst oder was auch immer, denn man man sieht es den tieren nicht an den augen an oder am geruch, ob sie eine gefahr sind.


----------



## gte81 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

Please note that we practice a strict "Catch and Release" policy of all Sharks.
... naja ein foto tuts zur not auch 

danke für die seite. hab da mal ne frage, der preis für das nachtangeln bezieht sich auf eine nacht? ;+ 26000 BHT + 7%  
für eine person oder wird das zwischen den 4 anglern aufgeteilt?
wenns für eine person is dann werd ich wohl lieber in ne krokodilfarm gehen und n krokodil fangen 
selbst durch 4 geteilt is das ein ganz schöner preis für thailand.
gruß


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

danke für die seite. hab da mal ne frage, der preis für das nachtangeln bezieht sich auf eine nacht? ;+ 26000 BHT + 7% 
für eine person oder wird das zwischen den 4 anglern aufgeteilt?
wenns für eine person is dann werd ich wohl lieber in ne krokodilfarm gehen und n krokodil fangen 
selbst durch 4 geteilt is das ein ganz schöner preis für thailand.
gruß[/quote]

gte81
ich habe den preis nicht umgerechnet, konnte es auch nicht feststellen, habe dann abgebrochen, big game fischen ist jedoch etwas teurer als auf der ostsee auf dorsch zu gehen.
Ich kenne auch jetzt die summe nicht, jedoch wenn du glaubst sie ist zu hoch, schau vor ort, ob du einen preiswerteren anbieter findest, sicherlich wirst du einen einheimischen finden, der ein boot und eine angelrute hat, womit du dein fischchen zum essen fangen kannst.  Hier sind ja experten am werke, d.h. aussteiger die im schönen thailand, wo fast alles möglich ist,  ihr hobby zum beruf gemacht haben und durch eine Firma jetzt big game touren für touristen anbieten.  Sie sprechen fast alle sprachen und kennen sich in allen bereichen - so entnehme ich es aus den bildern und der präsentation - bestens aus. Das machen sie nicht für eine hanvoll nüsse. 
Warum fährst du nach thailand? nur für einen hai - die kommen weltweit vor, alles andere aber auch. Du hättest es preiswerter in anderen ländern gehabt.


----------



## gte81 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

:q ne fahr nicht nur dahin um nen hai zu fangen, da gäbs glaub ich bessere reviere auf der welt...
mach nen monat urlaub dort, brauch mal wieder richtig sonne... :m
aber habe mich nicht festgelegt wohin ich geh und was ich so mach. hab nur den flug gebucht da ich ja weiß wie unstressig des dort is mit reisen und übernachten. hotel geh ich gar nicht. 
was ich mir zum ziel gemacht hab, relaxen , tauchen, gut essen und angeln. 
habe noch nie big game fishing betrieben, bisher nur nordsee makrelenfischen (kein dorsch in der ostsee ), aber irgendwann is ja immer das erste mal. werde mich in puket mal unschauen und auf jeden fall einen kleinen urlaubsbericht (hoffentlich mit fisch) hier reinsetzen. 
danke
gruß


----------



## utzel (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

@gte81

hier haste mal was zum lesen :m
http://fishing-phuket.com/
http://www.phuket.com/fishing/seasons.htm
http://www.thaifishingguide.com/index.php


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Haie in Thailand*

gte81
das hört sich doch gut an - einen monat mal die beine oder sonst was so richtig baumeln lassen. Wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast, dann ist big game fischen wirklich gut, Nun kennst du ja schon die makrele, eine kleine thunfischart, nun musst du dir nur noch vorstellen, dieser fisch ist ein meter oder mehr, und seine kräfte haben sich wie seine größe auch entwickelt - dann geht aber richtig die post ab. Und wenn man mehrere davon gelandet hat am tag, dann baumelt abends alles, selbst die arme und man ist gezeichnet vom tag.
Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel erfolg ! Bei diesen vier wochen, würde ich nur vor ort etwas buchen und mir mal erst alles anschauen, was da so läuft.
Freue mich schon auf den bericht und mach reichlich scharfe fotos oder kleine filmchen.  Zeig uns wie vier wochen thailand - mit dem gedanken ich will nur einen kleinen hai fangen um ihn mal zu kosten - ausgegangen sind. Ich jedenfalls und ich glaube auch einige leser hier, möchten daran teilnehmen und reichlich fotos sehen, wie solch eine angelfahrt ausgegangen ist, egal ob du uns nur mandeläugige haie servierst, die sind ja auch lecker fürs auge.


----------

